# A new addition to the ranch !



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought this donkey with some of my birthday money i saved, i want our ranch to be full of animals, i am working with my dad on building a place for him


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 74189


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What a cute guy, I love donkeys and mules. If I had a ranch I would love to own a few mules ;- )

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice donkey they make great pets


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Treefork you are not right funny stuff, keep up the good work. A friend of ours also has fainting goats and two lamas. We have gotten a lit of lol stories from the lamas. Congrats on the donkey


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

We love to have animals around, we used to have a camel but he was old.. i like the old fashion way of life..


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

THATS AWESOME!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Great compost factory. Apple and salad cores and carrot and potato peelings in, fertilizer out.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how many animals do you have?


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

bigron said:


> how many animals do you have?


Sorry for the late answer, i have been very bussy with school..
We have a ranch full of animals...
The smaller ones i cant count but we got a ton of rabbits (new zeland reds/browns) alot of chickens, turkeys and we got 10 milking cows + their young ones and 4 arabian hourses we ride in the western style, and we have 17 springboks and 4 impalas, antelope is very easy to domesticate but my dad hired an expert to help us in the first couple of months we got them..
Forgot to add, we have hungarian pheasent and domestic quail growing but they are not running free they are in cages.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sounds like you have a good life there on the ranch i talk with your uncle all the time didn't you get your first grouse or pheasant the other day,talk to you soon


----------

